# heyy



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Welcome to Thunderdome!


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

two man enter, one man leave!


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy the forum. Lots of useful information on here!


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

cubllsu8338 said:


> Welcome and enjoy the forum. Lots of useful information on here!


and we can tell you what the coolest outfit to wear is! and what board you want! ha


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> and we can tell you what the coolest outfit to wear is! and what board you want! ha


he speaks the truth, you'll figure that out when looking at the boards for probably around 30-40 seconds


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

Another East coaster:thumbsup:


----------

